# Fonseca No. 1 are they box worthy?



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

It is getting time to place another order, are the Fonseca No. 1 box worthy? What say you.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Slowpokebill said:


> It is getting time to place another order, are the Fonseca No. 1 box worthy? What say you.


I've only had one but, I enjoyed it more than the Delicas if that helps. Fonseca is one of the brands, in my eyes, that are okay. Good to have around but I wouldn't search them out. A good add on to a larger order. YMMV

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Depends. Very much to lighter side. But, they can be quite enjoyable in the right situation.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Fonseca is from the Quesada brand but on the mild side...I prefer them in the Maduro but that's just me talkin. I love the Quesada brand but the Fonseca lineage is more akin to the Curly Heads from Fuente....I just like a lot more salt and pepper on my eggs...if you know what I mean, Vern!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Fonseca is from the Quesada brand but on the mild side...I prefer them in the Maduro but that's just me talkin. I love the Quesada brand but the Fonseca lineage is more akin to the Curly Heads from Fuente....I just like a lot more salt and pepper on my eggs...if you know what I mean, Vern!


You knocked down all the pins, but on the wrong alley. I think we're bowling for CC's here.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I vote against fonseca. Bought 2 different fivers from different people and they were turds.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

wel sounds like one to pass on at this time. thanks for the input.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

They are finicky, I’ve had good and bad cigars out of the same box. But for the price, hard to go wrong, especially for the vitola.

What else is on your short list?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Where’s your wheelhouse?
Boli, HU, Trini, Parti?
All have tasty smaller smokes.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Where's your wheelhouse?
> Boli, HU, Trini, Parti?
> All have tasty smaller smokes.


Of the four you have listed I prefer most of the Partagas line I've tried and several of the different Upmanns. The RG both PC and Perla have been delightful as have the PL Monte Calos and Pantela. The Montis I've smoked have been good but after I box of 4s that whet from plugged to wind tunnel, flavor good to fantastic and all stops in-between I don't think I'll be ponying up for another box anytime soon.

Bolivar nope few I have have had a perfume taste that just wasn't good to me. Cohibas have been so so and overall not worth the premium. I've not had a Trinidad so no opinion.

The RyJ I've tried have overall been good smokes but not fantastic smokes but I've only smoked a few different vitolas.

So lets say I enjoy spice, cream and sweet more to the medium to full side of life. I prefer ring gauges under 50 with low to mid forties being my preferred size petite corona, corona gorda and minutoes. I smoked a couple of RyJ Cazadores recently and found them very nice, not the most complex smoke, still very enjoyable. The size fits and was a nice 1 1/2 long night time smoke. I ws wondering about the Fonseca No.1 just because it was the same size and not one I had tried before. I don't mind popping for a box even if it isn't my cup of tee. I have a few friends to share with and any cigar is better than no cigar at times.

forgive typos and missed words.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Of the four you have listed I prefer most of the Partagas line I've tried and several of the different Upmanns. The RG both PC and Perla have been delightful as have the PL Monte Calos and Pantela. The Montis I've smoked have been good but after I box of 4s that whet from plugged to wind tunnel, flavor good to fantastic and all stops in-between I don't think I'll be ponying up for another box anytime soon.
> 
> Bolivar nope few I have have had a perfume taste that just wasn't good to me. Cohibas have been so so and overall not worth the premium. I've not had a Trinidad so no opinion.
> 
> ...


I think you'd love the Partagas 898... if/when you can find them. Same 43 RG as the Fons#1 and RyJ Cazzadores, and slightly longer at 6.7" vs 6.4".

On the Boli's I think you must have gotten hold of some unfortunately rolled with undercured tobacco. They are not typically perfumy. In fact, quite the opposite. Might be worth another shot. They usually go hand-in-hand with Partagas for the fuller side of CC's. Try the Boli Tubos #2 (BT2). It's a petit cornas that's arguably the fullest one currently in production. I can't guarantee it, but it does not seem to be the same cigar as the BPC of the same size.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> You knocked down all the pins, but on the wrong alley. I think we're bowling for CC's here.


oopsie.....no wonder people were giving me the stink-eye....N/M....carry on folks .:frown2: Guess I should have paid attention to the sub-forum...Habanos Discussion....sheesh


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Trinidad is my favorite label. 
Partagás hasn’t failed me yet, either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

slowpokebill said:


> it is getting time to place another order, are the fonseca no. 1 box worthy? What say you.


_Nope!_
That's why they wrap them in toilet paper! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Nope!_
> That's why they wrap them in toilet paper! :vs_laugh:


lol, agreed


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

The box itself is worthy enough. The cigars inside that box aren't worth a damn thing.


----------

